# Grocery Store near Cypress Harbour



## travelplanner70 (May 11, 2009)

Is there a Publix or similar grocery store near Cypress Harbour?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

jo-jo said:


> Is there a Publix or similar grocery store near Cypress Harbour?  Thanks for the info.



Yes, there is one on Central Florida Parkway. Go right out of the gate then right on Central Florida Parkway, it will be on your right just past International Drive.

Though I would not recommend Publix. We found it expensive compared to the Super Wal-Mart. Go right out of the gate, then left on Central Florida Parkway towards Turkey Lake Road and take a right. The Super Wal-Mart is on your left a few miles up the road. Is is a very new store and very easy to get to.


----------



## Big Matt (May 11, 2009)

A much better Publix is located near the outlet mall, Dixie Stampede, etc.  It's still expensive, but much better selection.

I like the Super Walmart the best also, plus you can get everything else there (not just groceries).

I always take a trip to Costco also.   Go right out of the resort, right on CF Parkway all the way to a right on Orange Blossom Trail.  It's about 200 yards on the right.  You will pass the JW, Ritz, and new Marriott timeshare (on John Young Parkway on the right).


----------



## MikeM132 (May 12, 2009)

We've always used that newer Publix near the outlet centers (Vineland Dr?). The one on Fla Pkway is older. Did not know about the Super Walmart up on Turkey Lake. Previously drove miles to get to the other big on near the Southern end of I-Drive (5 buck Disney t-shirts---hey, I wear one!) . I've always liked Publix. Prices similar to home in PA.
Jo-Jo, since you're from Buffalo, did you know Publix and Wegmans have had a non-compete agreement for years as far as the Southeastern US? Apparently the two companies are friendly.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2009)

I didn't think of the other Publix south of the resort. Haven 't been to it, though we go to the Walgreens there all the time.


----------



## ldanna (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Though I would not recommend Publix. We found it expensive compared to the Super Wal-Mart. Go right out of the gate, then left on Central Florida Parkway towards Turkey Lake Road and take a right. The Super Wal-Mart is on your left a few miles up the road. Is is a very new store and very easy to get to.



If you pass the Wal-Mart on Turkey Lake Rd, about 1 mile ahead you will find WholeFoods, a little bit more expensive, but a lot better. They also have a nice buffet and I great wine section with reasonable prices (got me a Barbaresco Riserva in Jan that was fantastic).

BTW, Goodings used to be a good chain, but they closed most of the stores. Is there any left?


----------

